# Ferret cage advice needed



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Right so, looking into adopting a friend for my Bramley Will have a home visit etc first to make sure everything is suitable for another ferret.

I was going to get another cage from ebay or somewhere 2nd hand, but I have an XXL dog cage sat doing nothing at the moment. I have chicken wire etc to secure around it, and hammocks and tunnels and ledges to fill it with. It measure roughtly 3ft tall, 2.5 ft depth, and 4 ft length, would you say this is large enough for two ferrets?

Thanks guys.

P.s sorry for posting this here as well as in the 'ferret' section, realised after I posted it there that this was probably the better place to post, sorry!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say a rabbit hutch would be better for them as it will help contain the shavings better and offer better shelter to the ferrets, also jill ferrets can get through the bars of a dog cage, I know your going to put chicken wire around it but the cage will allow elements to hit it every direction, where a rabbit hutch will be well sheltered.


----------

